# A poem for everyone of you



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

_"Rumi poem, from book of Rumi: Fountain of Fire, by Nader Khalili. Recited by Sina. Music by Hamoon Tehran, from true love rumi CD, created by Sina"_


----------

